# Guadalajara - Bosque de la Primavera Review



## bike_Ninja (Nov 11, 2012)

Just got back from riding in Guadalajara at Bosque de la Primavera. I searched google and here before the trip and didn't have much luck. Hopefully this will help out a future rider.

There are miles (kilometers) of trails out there. It was all single track except for fire road connectors to hit different sections of the singletrack. I think we rode about 18-20 km over about 2-3 hours with stops for air (due to me, the guide was a racer) and talking.... There were some rocky technical sections and some smooth sections. For the billy goats out there, there's some serious freakin' climbing there. The trails are actually in hills and there were multiple times where I think we were climbing for more than 15 consecutive minutes. For the route we carved, I'd guess that we were climbing more than 3/4 of the time. The trail that we hit was mostly up or down with little level contour trail. There were a couple of fast flowy downhill trails but they seemed to be the exception. The people on this board should be prepared for mostly ascent/descent.

The soil was pretty rain tolerant with some sand composition. The brunt of Hurricane Patricia missed Guadalajara but they got still some rain. We were able to ride two days after the rain and the soil was perfect for traction and only slight pooling at ruts or low levels of the trail.

Due to the TSA and airline fees, I only travel with carry-on and would not travel with or ship a bike. I booked a tour with Wildmex at Surf Camps and Surfing Lessons in Sayulita and Punta Mita, Mexico with no hassle and paid a couple of days in advance via paypal. I brought a camelbak and shoes; they supplied the rest. The supplied bike was the nicest in my Latin American mountain bike travels, with 120mm travel and disc brakes. The guide was cool as hell and bilingual. He knew the trails like the back of his hand carved a route to my endurance level. He mentioned options for more or less climbing and more or less total distance.

I would (and hope to) do again if passing through Guadalajara again. Even though he mentioned posted Strava routes, I would go with the guide again.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Sweet man, ill have to check that out some day. BTW i travel to Mexico all the time and found that interjet, viva aerobus, and aeromexico have reasonable fees for sporting equipment. Just make sure your bike is well packed and under their weight limit. I have insurance on my bike that covers me at home or when i travel so i feel safe taking her anywhere. Just got back from Monterrey Mexico which has some epic trails as well. Post some pictures man, these are some from Monterrey:


----------



## bike_Ninja (Nov 11, 2012)

Unfortunately, I didn't take any pics. But those Monterrey trails look sweet.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

You are talking about my backyard, there are miles and miles of single track, with up and downhill, for every level of riding. My guess is that your guide was Javier Chávez and yes, he knows La Primavera pretty well.
IIRC there were some trails posted on Bicimapas.com, anyway there a couple of "forumers" from Guad that will be glad to share trails with you (include me in that group) whenever you decide to get down here again.
Saludos from GDL


----------



## bike_Ninja (Nov 11, 2012)

I think it was Javier's brother who was the guide. And thanks for the offer. I suspect that many people will accept your offer to ride.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

doccoraje said:


> You are talking about my backyard, there are miles and miles of single track, with up and downhill, for every level of riding. My guess is that your guide was Javier Chávez and yes, he knows La Primavera pretty well.
> IIRC there were some trails posted on Bicimapas.com, anyway there a couple of "forumers" from Guad that will be glad to share trails with you (include me in that group) whenever you decide to get down here again.
> Saludos from GDL


Ill let you know if i ever make it to GDL. My next trip will be to Ajusco in Mexico City, heard the trails are awesome.


----------

